# Stir Fry Sauces



## Val999 (Apr 14, 2016)

Does anyone have a good stir fry sauce they either make or buy as the ones are used to buy are high in carbs. I like oyster, black bean, chilli etc

Cheers guys


----------



## DeusXM (Apr 14, 2016)

Sharwoods Black Bean sauce is something like 11g of carbs per half a jar.

What are you serving your stir fry with, out of interest?


----------



## Val999 (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks Deus and I will have a look at the Sharwoods sauces. I fry strips of beef then add a pack of Sainsburys stir fry veg. They do a number of different ones, just the veg no sauce with it so that's fine. I then add a sauce so need a better one. I don't have anything else with it I just like it on its own.


----------



## Annette (Apr 14, 2016)

Make your own-a couple of spoons of peanut butter,same of soy sauce, one of oil, put in a jar,shake like buggery until mixed, add to pan. Much fewer in carbs and not much more effort than opening a packet.


----------



## Val999 (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks Annette unfortunately I cannot stand peanut butter


----------



## Annette (Apr 14, 2016)

How about a different nut butter? Cashew nut butter would work just as well.


----------



## Amigo (Apr 14, 2016)

If you like a sweeter plum sauce (probably better with chicken), this is a good one. I think you could add fresh garlic or chilli if you'd like;

Low carb plum sauce (approx. 2 grams carb per 2 tablespoon serving). This makes 4 servings.


1/3 cup sugar-free plum jam. You can also use sugar-free apricot jam if it's easier to find.
1 Tablespoon plus 1 teaspoon soy sauce
1 teaspoon vinegar (any kind except balsamic)
1/4 teaspoon Chinese Five Spice Powder


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 14, 2016)

I enjoy with just the Toasted Sesame oil, lots of veg & 35g of noodles


----------



## Val999 (Apr 15, 2016)

Thanks for your thoughts folks. Amigo I like the sound of the plum sauce if a can find a sugar free jam but don't like the taste of apricots. I will see what Sainsburys have when I'm next there.


----------

